# quess how many lenses, ebay foolishness.



## risc32 (Aug 20, 2012)

Now i could be wrong, but how many different lenses are photographed in this ebay ad, and what exactly is this guy trying to sell?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200806498633
i swear i see a listing for a 2.8, then a photo of an f4IS, then a 2.8IS v2 box, then...? And i thought I had crummy ebay ads.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 20, 2012)

Idk if I'd bid, listings a tad weird and they havnt had a eBay rating sense 2010


----------



## preppyak (Aug 20, 2012)

risc32 said:


> i swear i see a listing for a 2.8, then a photo of an f4IS, then a 2.8IS v2 box, then...? And i thought I had crummy ebay ads.


Yep, there are 3 photos of the f/4L IS in there; for whatever reason. But, they are all taken on the same tile floor, and he did leave a note clarifying that it is the vII of the new f/2.8 version, so, you'd at least have a claim if he sent you the f/4L


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 20, 2012)

The majority of them are the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, the box is the 2.8IS II and it says in the description that it's the 2.8 IS II. I'd say it's the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II. He probably accidentally uploaded a few pictures that were labeled "70-200" but were actually the f/4.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 20, 2012)

This guy seemingly has zero experience as a seller... or at least has no feedback as a seller. I'm not sure if that is a good thing or bad thing. 

Sure it could have been a harmless mistake, or he might have been trying to pull a fast one... I don't know. The reserve hasn't been met, but if you can get a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II for anywhere near 1300... it might be worth it to try. But I'm guessing the reserve is around 2000... which is fine if it is for a the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II, but he mislabeled the title, used the wrong photos... I'd be surprised if there was enough traffic to warrant 1500. Unless all of us get into a bidding war. 

I have my sheckles armed and loaded.


----------



## paulc (Aug 20, 2012)

This one has "paid money, no ship" written alllll over it. Bookmark the userid and check back in a month or two when the negative feedback rolls in.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 20, 2012)

paulc said:


> This one has "paid money, no ship" written alllll over it. Bookmark the userid and check back in a month or two when the negative feedback rolls in.



I stopped using ebay years ago. If he is scamming and trying to get a quick 2K, how long is it before he gets the money after claiming to have mailed it. Is it within a day like with Amazon? Or is there a waiting period to make sure the buyer actually got it. 

And if you never get it, how long does it take for ebay to get your money back. I'm guessing it isn't instantaneous.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not interested in buying it, it's just something that i came across. The listing looked so poor and confusing, i hope nobody gets scammed. perhaps it's legit, and someone will get a good deal on a 2.8 IS v2.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 21, 2012)

The final price was 1876 and the reserve wasn't met yet. So if the buyer does get it for that price, it's a good deal, but I wouldn't say smoking hot.


----------



## LukieLauXD (Aug 22, 2012)

So in other news, what's the opinion on the Calumet filter they have on? I've never heard of that brand.


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 22, 2012)

LukieLauXD said:


> So in other news, what's the opinion on the Calumet filter they have on? I've never heard of that brand.



It's probably a rebranded Hoya as sold by http://www.calumetphoto.com/.


----------



## Mike Miami (Aug 22, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> paulc said:
> 
> 
> > This one has "paid money, no ship" written alllll over it. Bookmark the userid and check back in a month or two when the negative feedback rolls in.
> ...



To get the money paid instantly he would have to have at least 25 positive feedbacks as a seller, not total feedbacks.
If not, then the seller has to wait until the buyer receives the item and posts positive feedback for the seller before PayPal transfers the money to the sellers account.


----------



## discojuggernaut (Sep 7, 2012)

I have used Amazon marketplace to sell used lenses, and the more they trust you, the quicker you get your money. More positive feedbacks gets you quicker payouts (as does more sales and time). At first it was scheduled payouts, but you could 'request' a quicker payout by clicking a button. Then when i crossed a threshold (i think it was over $1k for a sigma 70-200 2.8) this triggered their reserve mechanism and I had to wait about 2-3 weeks for them to hold onto the money before paying out. Then after that, i've been payed out pretty quickly thereafterwards, and I have had no reserves held, but neither have I sold any $1k+ lenses. My research during the reserve period yielded many similar people wondering how long, and the general consensus is "however long Amazon needs".


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Mike Miami said:


> To get the money paid instantly he would have to have at least 25 positive feedbacks as a seller, not total feedbacks.
> If not, then the seller has to wait until the buyer receives the item and posts positive feedback for the seller before PayPal transfers the money to the sellers account.


I wonder if that varies by country or if there are other rules? I've sold a few things on e-bay recently and got paid straight away but just checked and have only had 9 feedbacks as a seller. I have a total feedback of over 140 positives at 100% but mainly as a buyer, I've probably only ever sold 15 items or so and got no feedback for the others (so assume all was good).


----------

